# Magic Lantern and HDR bracketing long exposures



## instagood (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm still learning magic lantern on my 60D and getting a feel for everything. When I am doing long exposure HDR bracketing (9) at night the camera will take a shot in Bulb and just keeps counting the seconds. Just wondering why it does bulb and will it stop during the shot? Seems like it never will stop. Whats the benefit of this?


----------



## JRE313 (Jan 18, 2013)

Make sure that you shooting in Manual Only. I have used this Magic Lantern for about 2 months. I had that same problem, When I used the Manual, Problem was solved.


----------



## ann (Jan 18, 2013)

Bulb means you control how long. The shutter is clueless other than it stays open until you close it.

You can only use Bulb in manual metering mode, other than that in the priority modes you have 30 secs.

Bulb, you fire the shutter, it will stay open until you fire it again. You will need a stop watch to help you keep track


----------

